# Shopping for a DVD player



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Hi everyone,

I'm helping my sister shop for a DVD player and thought I'd seek out some recommendations from you guys. She doesn't have a surround sound system and isn't interested in it. She'd be primarily interested in something reliable, so I've recommended that she avoid the cheap ones and no-name brands. I'm thinking something between $100-200 should fit the bill, maybe from Panasonic, Philips or LG. Oh, and a user-friendly remote would be nice, not something that's not a sea of tiny look-alike buttons.

So - any recommendations? Any other brands we should look at in that price range? Should we up the price range?

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Everybody seems to like Oppo, I think you can get one for around the $200 range.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Ive had excellent results with a Sony upconverting DVD player.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

I second the Sony suggestion ... I've seen Toshiba, Panasonic, Magnavox very cheap too. :yes:

This is what I got, you can get it here at the shack store http://www.hometheatershack.com/ele...VPNS75H_Single_Disc_Upscaling_DVD_Player.html :bigsmile:


----------



## chas (Jan 28, 2007)

I've had a couple lower-priced Sony's that have worked well. The picture from a budget Denon DVD player was better, but I found the layer changes annoyingly slow (they're not bad on the Sonys).


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Me too,.... while I've not been very impressed with Sony receivers, I have no complaints about my inexpensive Sony DVD.


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2008)

If shes looking for perfection (arn't we all), she wont find it in that price range. So you have to kinda specify what you want. Will she need upconverting? 

If besides that she is a basic user, I suggest the Oppo DV-980HD. It will do everything any reasonable person needs and more for a cool 169.99 at amazon. Customer support is supposed to be exceptional and it looks nice.


----------



## OvalNut (Jul 18, 2006)

Oppo 981


Tim
:drive:


----------



## Sprtex (Sep 17, 2007)

Howdy Wayne,

I can't comment on the Oppo brand since I've never owned it. However; I've had a good mix of general use, upconverting, and HD DVD players and I've had the best luck with the Sony models. I'm not really a big Sony fan, I have one Sony Bravia TV, but I have 5 Sony DVD players. 

As far as the remote goes, I file the original one away and use a cheap, easy to read, all-in-one controller for all of my set ups. I have small boys and a wife that walks off with what's ever in her hands and never knows where it stopped off...the all-in-one's work for us.:whistling:

Good luck with your shopping and hope to see you at another Houston get-together soon.

T.


----------



## DRB (Feb 18, 2008)

Really odd... I've also had good luck with cheap Sony DVD players and Oppo. Go figure.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Wow, I'm surprised by the number of happy Sony users!

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## doubeleive (Oct 31, 2007)

wierd I have never even heard of nor seen a oppo? ever and I have seen a literal hundred million tons of electronics, I agree sony is pretty reliable, pioneer also makes a decent dvd player that will play just about anything else you might want to throw at it later on in the picture as well. easily gotten for $200 or less.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Hey now,... never said I was a happy Sony user,.... just don't have any complaints about my $119 Sony DVD,.... my $3199 Sony GWIII HDTV is a whole 'nuther story. :wits-end::hissyfit::coocoo::crying::dizzy::surrender:

I guess that says something,... I have a $499 Sony STR-DE995 that I really regret buying, a $3200 Sony TV that only lasted 3 1/2 - 4 years, and here I am recommending a Sony DVD player :dumbcrazy:



Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Wow, I'm surprised by the number of happy Sony users!


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

I'm gonna be another guy pushing the Oppo. My friend has one and it does a great job across the board.

JCD


----------



## ringbearer3791 (Jan 14, 2008)

just another recommendation for the oppo. i've got a 981, upgraded from an el-cheapo sony. the sony was alright but didn't upconvert. the oppo is excellent, great picture, upconverts and supports every conceivable format (sacd, dvd-a, mp3) including dvds from other areas (ac-1 vs. ac-3).


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

I've got an Oppo DV-970HD (replaced by the DV-980H, $170) which is very good. 
http://www.oppodigital.com/dv980h/dv980h_review.asp


If used strictly for DVD viewing the Oppo DV-981HD for $230 is hard to beat.
http://www.oppodigital.com/dv981hd/dv981hd_review.html

The reason many people have not heard of Oppo is that they are a small company which sells direct.
"Based in the heart of Silicon Valley, award-winning OPPO Digital, Inc., manufactures and markets high quality digital electronics that deliver style, performance, innovation, and value to A/V enthusiasts and savvy consumers alike. The company's attention to core product performance and strong customer focus distinguish it from traditional consumer-electronics brands."


----------

